# Canon 70D reports occasional errors with lens



## Ivo (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a new 70D and it happened already few times that I suddenly got a report "lens error communication with camera, clean the contacts" etc. (it happened with Sigma 17-50 or Tokina 11-17). I unscrew it once or more times and then it again works.  It never happened with 60D that I had before (with the same lens). What can be the problem ?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I know this might seem farfetched.. but have you tried cleaning the contacts?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2013)

Ivo said:


> I have a new 70D and it happened already few times that I suddenly got a report "lens error communication with camera, clean the contacts" etc. (it happened with Sigma 17-50 or Tokina 11-17). I unscrew it once or more times and then it again works. It never happened with 60D that I had before (with the same lens). What can be the problem ?



I'm also curious, have you tested this with a Canon lens and if so does it seem to have the same problem, or is it just the off brand lenses (Tokina and Sigma).


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2013)

The Tokina and Sigma lens electronic communication protocol has to be reverse engineered and may have a forward compatibility issues with the newer Canon 70D.

When that happens 3rd party lens makers can usually "re-chip" the lens having issues with newer gear.
In other words the 70D did not exist when Tokina and Sigma made the lenses you have, and were not designed to communicate reliably with a Canon 70D

Forward compatibility is often a possible issue when trying to use older 3rd party consumer electronic gear on newer consumer electronic devices.


----------



## Luke345678 (Dec 16, 2013)

Haven't heard of this before.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2013)

Luke345678 said:


> Haven't heard of this before.



I know it's happened a couple of times with Nikon, the D200 for example.  Don't shoot canon but I guess it's possible that might be an issue, which is why I asked if it was only happening on 3rd party lenses or not.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

Definitely, clean the lens contacts very thoroughly. It's true about "some" older third-party lenses not functioning properly on newer camera bodies. I used to have a Sigma zoom lens that would give me the ole' Err99 message with the lens on my Canon 20D. The camera never ONCE, in over four years, EVER had an Err99 with any of my Canon brand lenses.


----------

